# The BEST bruchetta recipe ever!



## chave982 (Dec 3, 2007)

Was looking for a simply bruchetta recipe, and came accross this one from allrecipes.com. It had the highest rating, with 5 stars, with over 300 revews. Tastes AMAZING! The sun-dried tomatoes add a lot of flavor, as does the balsamic vinegar. Just thought I'd share:

*Double Tomato Bruchetta*


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 3, 2007)

sounds tasty, Chave, but "Bruschetta" is the italian word for _toasted bread!_  The toppings can be as varied as there are Italian cooks!  One thing is for sure, there are no tomatoes in "Bruschetta,"  only on top of it!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks chave982 for posting. I was amazed when I logged on and saw your thread about Bruschetta. I fell asleep last night reading (books) about it. 
For something that it so basiclly simple, it can be so delicious! Locally, I can't find a really good bread, but I am due a quick day trip into New Orleans soon for supplies where my options will greatly improve. If you have access to a charcoal grill, next time toast your bread over a medium fire being sure not to burn the bread but just give it a nice golden toast. Rubbed with garlic, some EVOO and course salt it is delicious just plain, and as ChefJune said the "toppings" ideas are endless. I like to keep them fairly simple, and not so heavy with the toppings so I can enjoy the bread. 

Have Fun!!


----------



## college_cook (Dec 3, 2007)

This summer there were the absolute best grape and heirloom tomatoes at farmer's market.  The restaurant bought about 120 lbs. of them for like $25- what a steal!  The cooks would grab a handful of the grapes at the beginning of service to snack on throughout the night, but on those slow and lazy summer nights  one of us might run down the the grocery and buy some fresh smoked mozzarella, and we'd toast some ciabatta with EVOO, S+P, rub with garlic and top with a tiny little salad of basil and and grape tomato halves tossed in a touch of balsamic and EVOO, top with a little of that cheese.  It was so refreshing and light!  You've gotta hand it to the Italians, when it comes to food they've got things figured out.


----------



## chave982 (Dec 3, 2007)

ChefJune said:


> sounds tasty, Chave, but "Bruschetta" is the italian word for _toasted bread!_ The toppings can be as varied as there are Italian cooks! One thing is for sure, there are no tomatoes in "Bruschetta," only on top of it!


I've actually always been curious about this...if this is true, then why do so many people refer the tomato topping as bruchetta?  You can even buy jars of it with the name "bruchetta" on it.  

Also, aren't the slices of baguette called "crostini"?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2007)

Using 'bruschetta' to mean, 'slices of toasted bread topped with something', has become accepted even though it's not the correct Italian usage.

This looks like a good topping recipe.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 3, 2007)

chave982 said:


> Was looking for a simply bruchetta recipe, and came accross this one from allrecipes.com. It had the highest rating, with 5 stars, with over 300 revews. Tastes AMAZING! The sun-dried tomatoes add a lot of flavor, as does the balsamic vinegar. Just thought I'd share:
> 
> *Double Tomato Bruchetta*


This looks wonderful.  I have all the ingreds also at home.
Thanks for finding and posting


----------

